
Ask HN: Best monitor for text (Programming, terminal work) - reacharavindh
Hi fellow HNers!<p>I&#x27;m looking to build a desktop for myself, and having a trouble finding the best monitors for text display and sharpness. I just burnt two hours scouring the internet, but could not land on a solid recommendation. Anybody here went through my search and found something?<p>Size: Around 24 inches (22 to 25)<p>Resolution : Has to do better than 1080p. My eyes are used to MacBook Retina display. So I&#x27;m looking for comparable level of sharpness<p>Color accuracy: I hate the poppy saturated colors. I&#x27;d like colors to be naturally reproduced. Monitor should ideally just display whatever image the PC sends it. Nothing fancy is expected.<p>Input lag: Very important. The lowest input lag the best.<p>Gaming: None. As I said, the goal is sharper text, and no gaming needs. Dont care for FreeSync or Gsync or other GPU related techs, as this display will be driven only by integrated GPUs from either intel or AMD.<p>Budget: &lt; USD 500<p>Multi-monitor: I&#x27;m probably the odd one that hates multi-monitor setup. I like my focus area to be a single surface, and one with the best quality.<p>Anyone have any recommendations?
======
nickjj
I've been using a 25" Dell U2515H[0] 2560x1440 monitor for over a year now and
it's the best monitor I've used in the last 20 years.

1\. At 2560x1440 and 1:1 scaling, text is razor sharp and easy to read

2\. It has an IPS panel (excellent color accuracy and viewing angles)

3\. The input lag is very low and down scales to 1080p well enough for gaming

4\. It was $330 a year ago.

You may also want to read an article I wrote on picking a monitor for software
developers at: [https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/how-to-pick-a-good-monitor-
fo...](https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/how-to-pick-a-good-monitor-for-software-
development)

[0]: [http://amzn.to/2jF3WHp](http://amzn.to/2jF3WHp) (yes it's an affiliate
link, but I also wrote a 4,000 word article on it)

------
gjvc
eizo flexscan ev2455

